# Butterfly barb



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Jan 2013)

Hello everyone,
As you know I am living in Congo so for me it is suite hard to have fish that I wish !! I was looking for a group of 10 small fish for my second tank 50x45x45,
It s running since 4 month now. I know I haven't put any pic of this tank but i will start a journal about it soon. 
So few month ago I was looking for small fish of Congo river but in the region of Kinshasa. Why around
Kinshasa ? Because for me there were no possible way get fish from other region of Congo, because of the lack of transport facilities here !!!
Yesterday I went to a friend house to instal his CO2 system, and I have notice a group a small fish that I have seen in my research. It was a group of hulstaerti barb and they were coming from Kinsangani a town at 1400km from Kinshasa.




 So now I know that there is way to get them here in Kinshasa without any problem !! He also have a group of barb with a copper line but I don't have pic with me. 
So my questions are these:

Does someone have already keep that fish. ? 

Are they difficult to feed ? I only have tetra dry food here ! 

Are they sensible to big water change ? Because to tell you the truth I don't want to pass two hours to refill the tank at each WC ! ( I know that it s a stupid question because no fish like fast and big WC)

So thanks for your recommendation !!
I will try if I can get some JAE Barb for the first tank ! I am sure you know that one ?? 

Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jan 2013)

Hey, wish i could find these over here, looked for a long time but gave up in the end... good info here
  ‘Barbus’ hulstaerti (African Butterfly Barb) — Seriously Fish


----------



## Ady34 (23 Jan 2013)

yeah, lovely little fish. One of my LFS had them in a while ago, but they were pricey.
Zanguli-ya-zamba, are you saying you wild source these? thats pretty


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Jan 2013)

Hi guys,
Yes that would be wild source !! Here there no farm or something like this. In fact my friend find these fish at a Congolese guy that make export of tropical fish ! He had 20 butterfly barb and 15 copper barb for 25 $. 
I am sure that it will harder to keep fish from a wild source rather than farm fish. 

Cheers guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killi69 (23 Jan 2013)

Beautiful fish Zanguli!  Lucky you for being able to go and catch Congo fish. Sooooo envious!!!  Keep us informed and good luck!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jan 2013)

and whats wrong with a good old British stickleback!!


----------



## Ady34 (23 Jan 2013)

Sorry for spamming up your thread Zanguli-ya-zamba....



easerthegeezer said:


> and whats wrong with a good old British stickleback!!


 
Nothing at all buddy.......









nice one George!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Jan 2013)

Hi
What do you mean with old British stickleback ??? Sorry English is not my language lol !! 
No problem for the spam !! 
What kind of fish is that ??? 
George congrats as usual your tank are stunning !!!!!
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jan 2013)

Hi,
'Sticleback' is the name of a native British fish we have here. As children many of us will have visited our local streams to catch them, much in the same way you can catch the butterfly barb above.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Jan 2013)

Ahaha ok I understand !! 
Maybe if you guys know other Congolese fish that are suiting nice with an aquascape it would be nice to share pic or something else !!! 
Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Jan 2013)

When I was younger we use to go on the Congo river to spend the day on a sand island to rest, fishing, make BBQ !! Just to relax after a hard week. If you go in planted tank gallery you will see my thread "forest of Congo" there is a pic of where we spend time on the river. 
So me and my friend use to go just at the edge of those island, where water was not deep at all and floating plants were stuck. We use to pull sloooowly these floating plant until we arrive are the border of the sand and than we pull it strongly on the sand. And we catch a lot of fishes this way. Electric cat fish small tilapias etc ... I use to catch nice fish this way. 
Now I don't go anymore on these island but if I go back again I will make a film of it hehe.  

Cheers zanguli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Jan 2013)

Ah I wAnted to know if someone have seen or know about a barb of the Congo that have the same size of the butterfly bar (3 cm), but it is silver with a copper line along its body !!! I cannot find any pic of it or info on the net !! I will go back to my friend and try to get a good pic of it. It looks like the Callipterus Barb but its smaller and the copper line is more uniform. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

